# Southern Smokin' Crew



## kickassbbq (Apr 4, 2006)

I know all of you have a few members on your Team. Well, here's mine. Sorry about the flag, but these Ol' boys are rednecks to the Hilt!!!! and proud of it.
Hey, I had a to have a Smokin' Crew and this is all I could get.
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!
http://usera.imagecave.com/kickassbbq/a/
ed


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 4, 2006)

What's with the blonde hair and black beard?  One of those is fake!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy, if they ever have a contest with an ugly category, my friend, Las Vegas is liking your odds!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Boy, if they ever have a contest with an ugly category, my friend, Las Vegas is liking your odds!


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Boy, if they ever have a contest with an ugly category, my friend, Las Vegas is liking your odds!



Yeah, I'm starting to feel much better looking now!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2006)

Rednecks are everywhere.  They're everywhere... they're everywhere!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, I bet they live in a nice trailer!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wow, I bet they live in a nice trailer!!


Hey what's wrong with trailers?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 5, 2006)

That's one of the finest looking group of on-line internet child predators,  I've ever seen.  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 5, 2006)

*Predators!!!!!*

Now, they may be on-line child predators, I personally would not know what a child predator looks like, not having knowingly been around or socializing with that type of person.
Apparently you have some knowledge the rest of us do not have.
GOTCHA!!!!!!!!
Have a GREAT day and get that smoke a rollin'.
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's one of the finest looking group of on-line internet child predators,  I've ever seen.  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:





 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


Just picking, Kickass.  The BBQ4U Team ain't winning no beauty pageants
either!


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 5, 2006)

*Picking?*

I know.  We do have fun, don't we?  Did Ya all notice I didn't put MY pic in there?  Now, you wanna talk UGLY.
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's one of the finest looking group of on-line internet child predators,  I've ever seen.  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



 :pop:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Predators!!!!!*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Now, they may be on-line child predators, I personally would not know what a child predator looks like, not having knowingly been around or socializing with that type of person.
> Apparently you have some knowledge the rest of us do not have.
> GOTCHA!!!!!!!!
> Have a GREAT day and get that smoke a rollin'.
> ...



They kind of look like the guys from my club, but we all bought jackets.


----------

